# iPad 3 iPad 4 Question



## Kevin39 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi
Can anyone Please tell me what the iPad 4 Has that the iPad 3 does not have ? I have the iPad 3 Should I upgrade to the iPad 4 ? thank you


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

http://www.techradar.com/news/mobile-computing/tablets/ipad-3-vs-ipad-4-the-key-differences-1106685

Basically, better front face camera, faster CPU/GPU and better connector. (And LTE if your area has it and you use cellular iPad)

Worth upgrading, I wouldn't. Save your money for the next iPad bump that comes.
What apps do you run? iPad 3 seems to run most current apps easily, but if you use specific apps, the speed/gfx increase MIGHT be worthwhile to you.


----------

